# Can the Sig P228 handle +p ammo?



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I've read a lot of good things about the P228 and I've been wanting to buy one as my CCW but I want to know if the gun can handle +p ammo from companies like doubletap...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sure it will handle it, the question is why would want to subject the gun to that kind of additional wear and tear and thus reduce its service life, when any standard premium SD ammo will work just as well?


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I don't understand a whole lot about 9mm...I'm just recently converting myself from .45 and 10mm....I find the idea of an easily controlable, caliber a better idea, additionally my hands aren't quite big enough for the .45 size guns to be totally comfortable. It's been explained to me that if I want a 9mm for SD i'd better have a hot load...I'm guessing this isn't the case?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not at all, IMO. I "downgraded" from a .40 a couple years ago and now carry a 9mm every day with standard loads and I don't have any concerns about the caliber. If you can hit a guy multiple times COM with a 9mm, he's probably going to go down, irregardless of what P rating your ammo is.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Very good point. Which load do you use?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Winchester rangers shoot very nice out of my Kahr 9mm and will I'll be running them out of my 228 when I pick it up this evening:supz:

Speer Gold Dots are nice too


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

How much are you paying for yours YZF? I called Ben's in Renton and they said their supplier had some with nite sites for $899


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> Speer Gold Dots are nice too


That's what's in my P229 right now.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I heard NYPD was having issue with their 9mm glocks and it was thought to be the fault of the gold dot ammo?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Spazz said:


> How much are you paying for yours YZF? I called Ben's in Renton and they said their supplier had some with nite sites for $899


$679 seemed kinda low to me. Origonally I was looking at getting a Sigpro 2022, but when I saw their price on the p228, I had to!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I use 147gr Federal HydraShoks in mine. Never had any problems digesting anyting i've ever put in my SiG's. My P226 has over ~25k rounds through it over 18 1/2 years and never had a malfunction, never fired any + rounds either. Price and availability never made it a considerable factor in my choice as a needed item. As stated any of the many Modern SD/HD rounds will perform just fine.........so long as you can do your part and place the shot(s).

Never really saw the cost=benifits of +rounds for general civilian applications personally. Whatever you were told seems to have come from a biased opinion for whatever the reasons.


----------

